# visa approved but...



## paulpsp (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello everyone and happy Christmas, my wife has just got her visa approved  and will be joining me in the UK, I was lucky as I had sold my flat in the UK in 2011 and moved to manila to live with her for over 1 year. So I had over £62,500 in my bank, my question is, she has got a visa until almost 2017, when she will need apply again does this money need to be in the account for 3 years, or can i relax about it until she has to apply again, I am not earning £18,600 at this moment but I would hope that with mine and her's combined wages we will be in 3 years time. I would like to buy a house again but I cannot do so if that money cannot be touched for 3 years. Thanks you for any ones help


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

My thinking on this is that your wife may want to become a citizen of the UK, which would be cool, I don't know what the requirements for the UK is as far as immigration, I know that having dual citizenship takes 5 years to obtain it. Your wife would also have to obtain a work permit. As far is owning any property, you wife can do this as she is a citizen here and can own land in her name. The building that sits on the land can be co-owned by both you and her but should something happen to you, your part of the house goes to her. If something happens to her any property that she owns goes to her family but you can have usufruct of it provided that she signs documents to support this. Good luck and Merry Christmas


----------

